# Mass Dubia Escape!



## Smigsy (Jul 30, 2009)

When a cockroach as I'll equipped for escape as a dubia roach is it takes something special for them to get out. 

So it's 2am and I was woken by a disgruntled (but very understanding and lovely) OH she had stood on a 'spider' when she went to get a drink, turned the light on and roaches were everywhere kitchen, hallway, bathroom at least 50 of them

something, I'm not sure what fell over in the cupboard where I keep my colony it broke the lid of the tub AND knocked a jacket sleeve into the tub que the great escape I grabbed all I could see and out them back in the tub. 

So have just spent the last 2 hours emptying the cupboard grabbing bugs from everything and putting stuff back :devil:

while I was doing this I had help from lottie and a few native arachnids who were loving it









This is the only one who had a roach in his web the rest had them in their mouths and were legging it to get away from me


















This one looked as though he pulled it from his web and started running :2thumb:










They must have thought Christmas came early! and of course no spiders were harmed they are more than welcome to stay and catch any strays.


----------



## pied007 (Nov 6, 2011)

we had a few escape a couple of months ago. We only found out when my 3 year old son went to put his wellies on with no socks and found a huge ( £2 coin size if not bigger) roach in one of them! 
when we bought them they were only diddy.
we were all terrified lol! i managed to pluck up the courage to put a glass over the roach and ring my husband to come home from work to remove it!! lol! im a huge wus i no! ha ha! 
Think i would have to move if that many invaded the house!!!
very brave indeed!!
Hollie
x


----------

